# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Miss Shqipëria 2005, fituese Edlira Mema

## Davius

*MISS SHQIPERIA,EDLIRA MEMA FITON KUROREN*  

19-vjecarja Edlira Mema nga Tirana u kurorezua me Miss Shqiperia 2005 gjate spektaklit qe u zhvillua ne kalane e Kanines ne Vlore. Mema u perzgjodh me e mira mes 30 vajzave konkurente nga e gjithe shqiperia. Ajo do te marre pjese edhe ne konkursin Miss Globe 2005, qe edhe kete vit do te zhvillohet ne Shqiperi, ne muajin shtator. Shoqeruesja e pare e missit ishte bukuroshja Ema Gerdanji, ndersa shoqeruesja tjeter eshte Matilda Metini. Spektakli i bukurise Miss Shqiperia zhvillohet per te dytin vit rresht fale bashkepunimit te Top Channel dhe Deliart Associaton.

*Burimi: TopChannel*

----------


## Davius

...............................

----------


## Davius

*E sigurt në vetvete, plot sharm dhe elegancë është shfaqur mes tridhjetë bukurosheve Edlira Mema. Nga dje është "Miss Shqipëria 2005", edhe pse për të është ende një vegim, një ëndërr.*

18-vjeçarja nga Tirana, nxënëse e vitit të fundit në shkollën "Ismail Qemali", natën e 18 qershorit ka "rrokur" kurorën e bukurisë, të cilën kishte kohë që e dëshironte. Prindërit kanë qenë shoqëruesit e saj gjatë spektaklit, të cilët me prezencën e tyre në sallë e kanë ndihmuar të përballojë emocionet e fitores. Telefonatat e para i ka marrë nga të afërmit, ndërsa mesazhet e shumta e kanë bërë të ndihej mirë. Por kush është Edlira Mema, cilat janë ëndrrat dhe hobet e saj, çfarë do të bëjë tashmë pas fitores. Të gjitha këto i rrëfen në një intervistë të parë pas marrjes së çmimit, dhënë për gazetën "Panorama".

*Si u bëtë pjesë e këtij konkursi buatokurie?*
Fare thjesht. U bëra një telefonatë organizrëve, ku dhashë të dhënat e mia. Të merrja pjesë në një spektakël bukurie ka qenë dëshira ime që e vogël, por shpesh kam hezituar dhe e kam shtyrë për më vonë. Mendova se këtë herë ishte momenti i duhur për të konkurruar.

*E kishit menduar kurorën e Miss-it?*  
Mendoj se çdo vajzë e ka ëndërr kurorën, sikurse edhe unë, por falënderoj ata që më votuan, publikun dhe jurinë që më zgjodhën të parën në këtë spektakël bukurie. Jam e mendimit se në një spektakël të tillë bukuria shpirtërore ka më shumë vlerë se ajo fizike, fati im që i kisha që të dyja. 

*Sa vlen për ju ky konkurs bukurie?*
Ende nuk kanë kaluar shumë ditë, por le të shohim se si do të shkojnë gjërat. Eshtë një çmim shumë i madh që besoj se do të më vlejë shumë dhe do më ndihmojë për fushën ku jam futur, në botën e spektaklit. 

*Çfarë ndryshoi kjo kurorë tek Edlira?*
Asgjë nuk ka ndryshuar. Jam po ajo që kam qenë, por dihet që është një sukses më shumë, në fushën që unë do të vazhdoj.

*Ç'ndjetë kur dëgjuat emrin tuaj mbrëmjen e djeshme?*
Jam ndjerë shumë e emocionuar, saqë fillova të dridhesha dhe nuk po e besoja dot se isha unë fituesja, ndaj nuk reagova, mbeta në vend sepse nuk dija se si ta shprehja emocionin tim. Por megjithatë u gëzova jashtë mase dhe m'u desh shumë kohë që ta mblidhja veten.

*Çfarë pëlqeni te vetja?*
Më pëlqen fakti që jam shumë e sinqertë edhe pse e kuptoj se nuk duhet të jem kaq shumë. Ndërsa tek të tjerët urrej hipokrizinë.

*Kush ju ka shoqëruar mbrëmë në spektakël?*
Familja ime, të cilën e kisha përballë dhe më jepte kurajë. Shokët që ishin të pranishëm të gjithë. Dua të them se dje jam ndjerë shumë mirë. 
Pastaj urimet kanë qenë të shumta. Sapo hapa telefonin, më kanë ardhur mbi 70 mesazhe, saqë për një moment m'u bllokua telefoni.

*Si kanë qenë ditët tuaja para spektaklit?*
Sigurisht kanë qenë të paharrueshme. Eksperienca në këtë aktivitet ka qenë shumë e bukur, megjithëse ishte një kohë e shkurtër pune. Kemi punuar gjatë gjithë kohës, jemi lodhur pak, por gjithmonë me lodhje fitohet e mira. 

*Ka kaluar vetëm një ditë pas kurorëzimit, si ka qenë për ju?*
Si çdo ditë normale. Në shtëpi, ku nuk kam kontakt fare me njerëzit jashtë, aq sa nuk po e besoj ende që jam vlerësuar me çmimin "Miss Shqipëria 2005".

*Thatë që jeni në përfundim të shkollës së mesme. Projektet tuaja për të ardhmen do të mbeten në fushën e artit?*
Them se po, pasi ky çmim do të më ndihmojë me të vërtetë që të vazhdoj në fushën e artit. Në fakt kam pasur dëshirë më parë që të studioja për juridik, por ende nuk mund të jap një përgjigje të saktë. Këtë më mirë t'ia lëmë kohës, pasi tani është shumë shpejt për të folur.



*Pasaporta*  

Emri: Edlira 
Mbiemri: Mema
Mosha: 18 vjeç
Datëlindja: 3.12.1986
Vendlindja: Tiranë
Horoskopi: Shigjetari
Hobi: Piktura, dhe pasarelat e modës

*Burimi: Panorama*

----------


## Davius

*Miss Interneti - Myzafere Azemi*

----------


## Davius

*Miss Buzeqeshja - Eneida Graboba*

----------


## Davius

*Miss Spektakli - Elkida Sinani*

----------


## Davius

*Miss Fotozhenia - Olta Musaraj*

----------


## Davius

*Miss Kinemaja - Rajmonda Kola*

----------


## Davius

*Miss Eleganca - Evis Beshiri*

----------


## Davius

*Shoqeruese e pare: Ema Gerdani**Shoqeruesja e dyte: Matilda Meçini*

----------


## Davius

Edhe njehere mbreteresha e mbremjes...ne reuters news...

----------


## ChuChu

Me falni, por duke filluar nga vendi i pare deri te shoqerueset ......   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe:  

Vetem ajo Miss Eleganca, Evis Beshiri, sikur kishte cik me teper hijeshi.

----------


## KaLTerSi

Miss Albania pa qafe, femer pa qafe dhe Miss.  :pa dhembe: 
po Miss Buzeqeshja perse aq e vrare? 
Me ate shoqeruesen e dyte ja kan keputur kot fare...
Juri pa gusto fare.
uff sa te pabukura keto gocat.

Kuqe ajo Miss Albania nuk tu duk se me ngjante pak mua... nga prerja flokeve dhe nga e qeshmja?

----------


## nausika

po miss Veshi i majte nuk nxoren?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Edlira Mema, një juriste modele*

_Alma Mile_

 Ajo është vajzë e këndshme, që vetëm me buzëqeshje do të mund të fitojë të gjitha seancat gjyqësore në të ardhmen. Edlira Mema, 18- vjeçarja nga Tirana prej dy ditësh është Miss Shqipëria. Ajo u përzgjodh si më e bukura mes 30 vajzave pjesëmarrëse në konkursin e zhvilluar dy ditë më parë në Kalanë e Kaninës në Vlorë. Edlira është maturante, në gjimnazin Ismail Qemali, madje sot i duhet të përballet me provimin e matematikës, por vajza vazhdon të jetojë ende me emocionet e garës, e cila arrin ta mbysë ankthin e përballjes me formulat e ngatërruara matematikore. Të gjithë më thanë që u duka shumë e ftohtë dhe e qetë, kur mora kurorën, por nuk është kështu. Ishte krejt e kundërta, nuk arrija ta besoja dhe nuk dija se si të veproja në ato momente, - thotë Edlira Mema. Ashtu si çdo vajzë që është e ndërgjegjshme për bukurinë e vet, ajo u fut në garë me qëllimin për të fituar, por edhe për të marrë një eksperiencë të re, për të njohur njerëz të rinj. Edlira dëshiron të bëhet juriste, por edhe modele Tani qëllimi im kryesor është shkolla. E kam vendosur të konkurroj për Juridik, jo thjesht për të vendosur drejtësinë, por edhe sepse është një profesion që sjell të ardhura, - thotë Edlira, e cila ndien se tashmë të tjera rrugë i janë hapur para vetes. Përveç kurorës, ky konkurs më ka hapur dyert e spektaklit. Do më pëlqente të hyja në botën e modës. Një juriste modele, pse jo?, - thotë Miss Shqipëria 2005. Megjithatë ajo thotë se është me këmbë në tokë, nuk pret gjëra të pamundura, madje nuk e di se çdo ti sjellë në të vërtetë kjo kurorë. E kam marrë kurorën dje, kështu që për gjithçka që do të ndodhë ia lë kohës, - thotë Edlira Mema. Pas Miss Shqipërisë atë e pret një konkurrim më i rëndësishëm, në Miss Globe International, i cili edhe këtë vit do të zhvillohet në Shqipëri. Emocioni është edhe më i madh, pasi do të përballem me vajza që do të vijnë nga e gjithë bota. E di që konkursi është në shtator, më tej pres të informohem nga organizatorët. Por deri në shtator ka ende kohë. Do të mbarojë provimet e maturës, do përgatitet për kokursin për shkollën e lartë dhe kur të ketë kohë do të pikturojë, apo do lexojë ndonjë libër. Piktura është pasioni im më i madh. Që e vogël kam pikturuar, por tani e kam lënë pak pas dore, - thotë vajza. Ndërsa sa i përket librave, ajo thotë se lexon kur ka kohë të lirë, madje edhe gjatë përgatitjeve për Miss Shqipërinë me vete kishte marrë dy libra Një tragjedi amerikane e Teodor Drajzerit dhe Harkun e Triumfit, të Remarkut dhe padyshim që i kishte pëlqyer më tepër i pari. Edlira Mema ka lindur në Tiranë në vitin 1986, është 1,72 e gjatë dhe tashmë mban mbi krye kurorën e bukurisë, e mbajtur deri pak ditë më parë nga Enkelejda Bargjo. 

20/06/2005

KATEGORIA: Kulture.Shekulli.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

1) *Miss Shqiperia 2005 Edlira Mema*,

2) Leshuesja e kurores, *Miss Shqiperia 2004 Enkelejda Bargjo*  (Kuqka, kjo eshte ajo vajza qe pyesje tek tema jote  :shkelje syri: , 

Nje kuriozitet nga gara e Missit, Missit  te ri kur u ul ne karrigen e Missit i ra si kurora ashtu edhe fasha e Missit.

Ndersa Missi qe linte kuroren dukej shume e shendoshur   :kryqezohen:

----------


## green

> po miss Veshi i majte nuk nxoren?



 :pa dhembe:   :pa dhembe: 

Oooo, c'u kenaqeeem...?! :Lulja3: 

Per temen:

Nuk me pelqeu asnje nga keto per miss.

----------


## KaLTerSi

C'veshjesh skandaloze... like cheap hoochies.

----------


## nausika

si ai fundi qe ka vesh miss Spektakli i kam pas nje kuklles kur isha e vogel  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ArberXYZ

Marshalla Misset, per tu marre ne qafe jane..

Ec ta vdeksha plako...

----------

